# Penny Houdini



## JenM (Aug 19, 2019)

This is more of a rant because without knowing what our fencing looks like, it's unlikely you can help. One of our baby nigerians, Penny, has all of a sudden started escaping. She is 7 months old, so not a tiny little thing. We aren't sure where or how she is getting out. The goat houses are up against the dog pen, which is 5ft chain link, so the only place they'd go is into the dog pen. My other thought was she was vaulting off our Pyrenees, but I don't think he'd tolerate that too many times. No other goats are following her and she won't leave the others once she's on the other side of the fence. My husband is purchasing supplies to shore up the fence more... hope it works!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

JenM said:


> This is more of a rant because without knowing what our fencing looks like, it's unlikely you can help. One of our baby nigerians, Penny, has all of a sudden started escaping. She is 7 months old, so not a tiny little thing. We aren't sure where or how she is getting out. The goat houses are up against the dog pen, which is 5ft chain link, so the only place they'd go is into the dog pen. My other thought was she was vaulting off our Pyrenees, but I don't think he'd tolerate that too many times. No other goats are following her and she won't leave the others once she's on the other side of the fence. My husband is purchasing supplies to shore up the fence more... hope it works!


Look for a spot under the fence. Between a post. Anything small is possible... you would be suprised how they can wiggle through something.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sit back and watch. She will show you how she does it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She can easily crawl under chain link. There is so much give in that type of fencing.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I have a spring board boer that jumps the fences. Of course mine are only 4ft but it's a possibility. Also I was surprised early on to find out just how small a a hole in the fence line boer goats could squeeze through.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As suggested the best way is to sit back and watch.

You can check for any places that may be suspicious and fix those area's.

Putting a hotline up, low, middle and on top, helps keep them away from the fence.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Clyde when he was younger could clear 4 ft fence flat hoofed with no running, he literally looked at us, looked at the fence, back at us, then jumped it. we had to put the wire to it to stop him. 

Someone said it above. wait and watch them, they;ll show you. Clyde is trying to learn how to open sliding glass doors. haha


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> Clyde when he was younger could clear 4 ft fence flat hoofed with no running, he literally looked at us, looked at the fence, back at us, then jumped it. we had to put the wire to it to stop him.
> 
> Someone said it above. wait and watch them, they;ll show you. Clyde is trying to learn how to open sliding glass doors. haha


Give him another month hahahaha!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Give him another month hahahaha!


LOL i dont think itll take the joker a month, they are incredibly smart problem solvers.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

MadCatX said:


> LOL i dont think itll take the joker a month, they are incredibly smart problem solvers.


Mine have started in on the gate latch. It pulls up to release it. The good thing is that it wont release to the outside. So they would have to pull the gate to become escapees.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

happybleats said:


> Sit back and watch. She will show you how she does it.


Found five goats appear suddenly yesterday eating okra leaves. While I got them back in, wife checked for "leaks" in fence. Found no leaks. Looked up, goats out eating okra leaves. Left some out, watched the rest. One wether, Chase, has to show off and could not resist bragging to us how he got out. lol Sewed up "leak" with stainless welding wire.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

The goats lean against the fence and scratch their sides, over and over, until a weak link appears.

With a fence it is necessary to be very attentive, the tragedy can happen.


----------



## JenM (Aug 19, 2019)

I told my husband to crawl up into the kids fort and wait until the goats forget he's there, then watch for Penny to perform her great escape. Well- he put the three year old on the task. Needless to say, he didn't quite nail it. He said he thought she came out on the back side. Well. On the back side of the pen, we have a temporary fence up until we decide to fork out for a metal gate. My lazy sod of a brother-in-law decided it was too much to go back and use the actual gate and pulled the temporary fence away slipped through and neglected to strap the bottom back. That is how she got out.

We did fork out for the metal gate, and so far so good!


----------

